# Person of Interest S5



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 21, 2016)

It's sci-fi, not fantasy, but still… final season begins May 3rd. And if I'm to be honest with myself, I think this is more fun than Game of Thrones. (I will watch both.)


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 24, 2016)

This is still on the air?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea. Like the studio execs at CBS, for example, seeing how I think the cast is pleasantly surprised they get one more season.

I think it's a fun show, and they've made some clever and humorous uses of technology and glitches. I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------

